# Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?



## Conchoolio (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi leute,

morgen gehts nach Heiligenhafen. Das ich keinerlei Erfahrung habe mit dem Naturköderangeln, wäre es schön mal einen ungefähren Wert zu hören, wie viele Wattwürmer ich auf den Kutter mitnehmen sollte. Ich hab wirklich nicht den geringsten Plan was so ein guter mittelwert wäre. Natürlich weiß ich, dass es unterschiedliche Ansichten geben wird, nach dem Moto wenns beißt mehr wenns weniger beißt weniger, aber so ein Richtwert nach eurer Erfahrung wäre schön, da ich mich ja nicht überkaufen möchte bei den Preisen.

Gruß Conchoolio


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

Denke mal das du mit 50-75 auskommen solltest.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> morgen gehts nach Heiligenhafen. Das ich keinerlei Erfahrung habe mit dem Naturköderangeln, wäre es schön mal einen ungefähren Wert zu hören, wie viele Wattwürmer ich auf den Kutter mitnehmen sollte. Ich hab wirklich nicht den geringsten Plan was so ein guter mittelwert wäre. Natürlich weiß ich, dass es unterschiedliche Ansichten geben wird, nach dem Moto wenns beißt mehr wenns weniger beißt weniger, aber so ein Richtwert nach eurer Erfahrung wäre schön, da ich mich ja nicht überkaufen möchte bei den Preisen.
> 
> Gruß Conchoolio


 

Schau beim Kauf auch mal in das Päckchen hinein.
Ich hatte schon so winzige darin,dass ich 2-3 Würmer
auf einen Haken ziehen mußte.|gr:
Dann ist der Vorrat natürlich schnell dahin.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

waren sonntag in heiligenhafen. hatten wattis von baltic. die waren ok. die von kott waren ca. 5cm lang. davon brauchst du dann schon 150-200 stück. wenn wittlinge da sind auch ein paar mehr. ansonsten reichen 100 stück + 100 gramm ringler.


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*



djoerni schrieb:


> enn wittlinge da sind auch ein paar mehr. ansonsten reichen 100 stück + 100 gramm ringler.



Wittlinge fängt man mit Wittling :m spart viele Würmer...

Klar kommt es auf die Größe an... wenn sie schön dick sind brauchst du keine 100 Würmer. Der Tipp mit den vorher reingucken ist natürlich gut (macht doch eigentlich jeder oder?).


----------



## djoerni (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

da hast du recht. kann man auch so machen. wittelfetzen hält auch wesentlich länger als watti.


----------



## Conchoolio (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

Vielen Dank für die Tips. Hab jetzt mal 200 für mich und meinen Kumpel vorbestellt. Sind 3 Tage da und nachkaufen geht ja immer. Wollte eh auch ein wenig Pilken und Gufiangeln. Wenn die Würmer all sind sind sie all


----------



## DorschChris (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

Wenn ihr auf Wittel fahrt, dann nimm wirklich einfach ein Stück Wittelfetzen. Ansonsten 75-100 Wattis+100g Ringler von Baltic! Kott hat uns in den letzten Tagen mit den mini Würmern enttäuscht!


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auf Wittel fahrt, dann nimm wirklich einfach ein Stück Wittelfetzen. Ansonsten 75-100 Wattis+100g Ringler von Baltic!* Kott hat uns in den letzten Tagen mit den mini Würmern enttäuscht*!


 

Den gleichen Mini-Mist habe ich letzte Woche auch in
Hvide Sande bekommen.|krach:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auf Wittel fahrt, dann nimm wirklich einfach ein Stück Wittelfetzen. Ansonsten 75-100 Wattis+100g Ringler von Baltic! Kott hat uns in den letzten Tagen mit den mini Würmern enttäuscht!



Nicht nur dich.
Ein Boardi der derzeit auf der Insel ist hatte gestern vor Flügge nicht nur Mini-Würmer sondern Matschige-Tote-Mini-Würmer von ihm im Gepäck


----------



## hans albers (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

moin


also für eine person langen locker 50 wattis 
für ne kudder tour ...(bei entsprechender qualität)

bei 2- 3 personen entsprechend mehr

greetz
lars


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

Djörni und würmer is es sone sache oder? Ich sach nur Longtörn.

Aber ich halte 75 Stück für ausreichend. Aber da hat jeder andere Meinungen zu.


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

Hallo !

Ich fahr 6-8.11.09 mit 4 Mann nach Rügen. Muß ich die Wattwürmer wirklich vorbestellen ? Oje, wo kann ich das denn wohl noch tun ???


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*



Wollhandkrabbe schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich fahr 6-8.11.09 mit 4 Mann nach Rügen. Muß ich die Wattwürmer wirklich vorbestellen ? Oje, wo kann ich das denn wohl noch tun ???


 
Einfach mal über Google nach Angelläden auf Rügen suchen, dann rufst du die alle an und fragst nach! Da sollte sich sicher was machen lassen, ist ja noch ´ne Woche hin....
Wattwürmer solltest du auf alle Fälle vorbestellen, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen...
Und nimm lieber zuviele wie zuwenige, wenn es wie verrückt beißt und die Würmer auf einmal alle sind, ist es ärgerlicher, als wenn man ein paar Reste wegschmeißen muss....


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

Vielen Lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort !

Ich hab gerad mal gesucht nach Wattwurm Zentrale. Die sitzen ja in der nähe HH ... da fahr ich doch von Bremen gesehen eh vorbai. Verkauft der auch wohl an Endverbraucher ? Oder nur an Angelläden ? In Bremen gibts ja auch diverse Angelläden. Können die denn auch welche beschaffen oder is Rügen besser ? Fragen über Fragen ....Im Netz steht was von 0,60 € je Stück .... das ja irre teuer....is das wirklich so ? Dann nehm ich lieber nur den Pilker .....???


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

Oh, ich seh gerad wo du her kommst.....n Freund wohnt Im Neugrabener Dorf ....


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*



Wollhandkrabbe schrieb:


> n Freund wohnt Im Neugrabener Dorf ....


 
Ja, da bin ich aufgewachsen.....#6


----------



## Wollhandkrabbe (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

....kannst du bitte auf meine frage antworten ...(seite 1 letzter beitrag ...)


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*



Wollhandkrabbe schrieb:


> ....kannst du bitte auf meine frage antworten ...(seite 1 letzter beitrag ...)


 
Du meinst wegen der Wattwurmpreise? 60 Cent für einen Wurm ist natürlich utopisch!!!

Normalerweise kosten 50 Stück so um die 9,50 - 12,50 €uro, im Schnitt liegst du bei 10,- für 50 Würmer, also bei 0,20 pro Wurm!

60 Cent ist absolut utopisch, das geht gar nicht.....;+


----------



## djoerni (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

@wollhandkrabbe
du fährst ja durch hh. ruf mal bei martins in rahlstedt an. ist nur ein kurzer abstecher von der a1. 040-6777929.


----------



## Conchoolio (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wie viele Wattwürmer einplanen?*

So hatte 150 Watties bei Baltic Köln für 2 Personen und 3 Tage gekauft. Die Qualität war Top! Die Watties haben sich ohne mucken 3 Tage gehalten (natürlich kühl gelagert). Gereicht haben sie auch, wobei ich mehr mit Pilker gefischt habe als mein Kollege. Schöne Platten waren unsere ausbeute, dazu der ein oder andere Leo und Wittlinge. Vielen dank für die Tips.


----------

